# which file in gentoo is equivalent to /etc/network/if-up.d/

## diablo465

In debian and fedora, I usually create a file, say mtu in path  /etc/network/if-up.d/ , with the following statement:

```

#!/bin/sh

ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1200
```

By doing this, the mtu is automatically changed to 1200 every time I enable the ppp0 connection. How to do that in gentoo?

----------

## John R. Graham

That would be /etc/conf.d/net:

```
mtu_ppp0=1200
```

See /usr/share/doc/netifrc-0.1/net.example.bz2 for more examples of what you can do.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

